# Dublin, VA - Owen B&T HUnk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11974705

Pulaski Co AS, Owen, #916013AC, handsome B&T, says a mix and I'm a jet pilot.








[/img]


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

mix, huh? 
Yeah you're a jet pilot and I am the Queen of Sheba


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are TONS of shelters that say mix next to ALL their dogs! Please just ignore it and go by the picture.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bump! He is a HUNK!


----------



## tierbee (Aug 16, 2003)

I can transport out of this shelter. Best bet is to contact Keely at [email protected] -- she hasn't been feeling well but she does seem to be responding to her emails fairly quickly!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Is Keely with a rescue?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Petfinder link says female named Gwen!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

He started out as Owen! I guess her heading should read "Hunkess"


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------

